# Gear of the Day: Rapha Arm Screens



## ekins (Jun 5, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Columbia Freezer Zero Arm Sleeves? Seem to be essentially the same thing at a cheaper price.


----------



## oliver1 (Jun 11, 2013)

I use Pearl Izumi Sun Sleeves; tried them because of sunscreen allergy and never looked back. There is definitely a cooling effect, even though I don't wet them


----------



## John17 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've used traditional white Nike arm warmers all year long for the last 4 years. I hate putting on sun tan lotion and the arm warmers make sure I'm safe from sun burn. For me, they aren't any hotter than bare arms under the blistering sun. On super hot days, I drench them in water and I've got built in air conditioning for my arms. If I'm on a long ride and the temp drops from the 80's during the day to the 60's at night, I'm fine. The warmers keep me warm when it's cool and cool when it's warm. Another benefit is that if you crash, a lot less road rash on the forearms / elbows. Some of my friends that have been watching me wear these in all types of weather have finally given in and are now doing the same. Even in hot weather, I prefer the lined warmers as when it gets really hot they hold more water for a longer period of time. Love 'em.


----------



## Vic3031 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a set of Craft arm sleeves and use them regularly in the North TX summer. They are great! Now to find a similar set of solar leggings...


----------



## Christopher1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've recently started using the Columbia ones with good results. I haven't tried others to compare with though. On 30C days, they provide a nice break from the sun and my arms don't feel much warmer than they would otherwise. They breathe really well, which helps the arms stay cool.


----------

